# What FM Transmitter is best for ipod?



## ScOuT

I looked for a thread and didn't find much. 

I have been looking all over the internet for a good ipod FM transmitter for use in my car. I found a bunch of reviews but they all say different things about the same piece of hardware...one says "this device is Awesome" another says "this device is junk" Most of the reviews are more than a year old and don't even cover the new stuff. I really want a good quality device, price is not an issue.

Does anybody use these? Anybody have any recommendations?


----------



## ScOuT

Bump


----------



## 1tank

This one works very well for me.
http://www.amazon.com/Kensington-Digital-Transmitter-Charger-iPod/dp/B0007XXHNW

I had a Griffin and did not like it.( bad audio quality)


----------



## emac227

1tank said:


> This one works very well for me.
> http://www.amazon.com/Kensington-Digital-Transmitter-Charger-iPod/dp/B0007XXHNW
> 
> I had a Griffin and did not like it.( bad audio quality)


my friend had one of those and i didnt like it it sounded bad.  i got one from canadian tire if you can pick one up there but most likely you dont live in canada


----------



## ronster667

i ordered http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16855999046&Tpk=IPOD griffin

im pridicting that its going to be comming tommrow so if it does ill post here with the results on how well it works


----------



## jljhlhl

I use a Monster iCarPlay or something - I love it. Sounds great even in my 23 year old truck, in a fairly large city with many existing FM stations. Cost me $30 on sale.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I have a Griffin iTrip. It's okay. Sometimes it's hard to get a clean signal. It is only radio, so what do you expect?


----------



## teamhex

voyagerfan99 said:


> I have a Griffin iTrip. It's okay. Sometimes it's hard to get a clean signal. It is only radio, so what do you expect?



FM quality sound? I mean if it comes in pretty ok on other stations, you'd think the little device could transmit at least a few feet without problems.


----------



## JTM

In my experience the FM transmitters are junk for Ipods. I've owned a Belkin and another brand (forget which one) and they were lackluster to say the least. They worked decent at home on a single radio. However, in the car there was too much interference from other cars etc.  
   Basically if you're looking to use this in your car you should just get a head unit with an Auxiliary jack and direct connect your Ipod to the unit. Not money wise, but definitely something to look into.


----------



## voyagerfan99

teamhex said:


> FM quality sound? I mean if it comes in pretty ok on other stations, you'd think the little device could transmit at least a few feet without problems.



I can get local radio stations to sound better than the iTrip can.

That's why I just burn CD's.


----------



## teamhex

voyagerfan99 said:


> I can get local radio stations to sound better than the iTrip can.
> 
> That's why I just burn CD's.



"It is only radio, so what do you expect? "
I was just saying, it should still sound really good. I can hardly tell a difference in CD and radio if the radio signal comes in good.


----------

